# The ONE WORD GAME



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2012)

STOP!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 12, 2012)

supercalafragilisticexpealadotious!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 12, 2012)

OK


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 12, 2012)

Chit[]


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 12, 2012)

[][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
         All we need now is the 4 & 5 word game!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 12, 2012)

Sick


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 12, 2012)

Rick


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 12, 2012)

THANKYARICK!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

artichoke


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

nighthawk


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

wink


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

drink


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

Aardvark


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

slowly


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

wanted


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

pies


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

Cookies!






(recipes)


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2012)

dunk


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

molasses


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2012)

Turtle  [TURTLE MAN..LIVE ACTION![]]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2012)

Soup


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 16, 2012)

Catarrh


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 16, 2012)

Dropsy


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2012)

uppish


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2012)

OUTCAST


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2012)

glare


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 17, 2012)

Diptheria


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

vaccine


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 18, 2012)

Eucalyptus


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2012)

smells


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 18, 2012)

like


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2012)

armpits


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 20, 2012)

Obamination


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Buffoon


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

string-puller


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Phyllis


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Crumb (& Get It Bakery!)






Watch


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 23, 2012)

bum


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 23, 2012)

Bumstead


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 23, 2012)

Bidenheimer


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2012)

boggle


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2012)

Boondoggle


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2012)

baboon


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

Balderdash


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

Gas


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 26, 2012)

expensive


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

coincidence


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

Unemployment


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

Mitt!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2012)

Ann


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Mitt!


 
 LOL


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

Mia !


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

Artur


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

Condoleezza


----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

rice


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

Puffs




WATCH


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

Debt


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

digger


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

Bundler


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

Handsome!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2012)

distinguished


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

oldish


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

Priorities






 "President Obama will make a campaign stop in Toledo, Ohio at a Labor Day event early this afternoon. Heâ€™ll then head to New Orleans to tour damage caused by Hurricane Issac and deliver a statement at 6:20 p.m." From.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

Deaf  ???


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

Record


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

Charlotte


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

Codswallop

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/codswallop.html


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

standoff


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

Swag


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2012)

"Incomplete."


----------



## Dugout (Sep 6, 2012)

papers


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

Platform?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

Uncertainty


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

Rarotonga.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

Trillions...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

"Is"


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

ouch


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 7, 2012)

crier


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

Ineptocracy


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

Booing






 God

 & 

 Jerusalem


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

trick'r'treat


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

opinion


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

pretender






 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

Empty


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 8, 2012)

Day Care[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

*Proven*


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

transparency


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

teleprompter







 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~






Hubert J. Schlafly Jr.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

shouting


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Cronyism







Chinese Solar Company Learns Cronyism with Harry Reid

 Submitted by Paul Chesser on Mon, 09/10/2012 - 11:07

 A solar company project that Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid successfully lured to Clark County, Nev. â€“ where his son Rory was a former commissioner and now lobbies on behalf of the Chinese company that owns it â€“ now wants the dominant utility in the state to buy its electricity.

 So does Senator Reid, who is frustrated because every component to make ENN Energy Group move forward with the project is in place except for NV Energy, the state utility, to enter an agreement to buy the electricity. For the most part wind and solar farms donâ€™t get built unless there is assurance that utilities will accept their power.

 At an annual energy summit that Reid hosts, he said in a July 30 online conference that ENN â€œwould start tomorrow if NV Energy would purchase the power,â€ according to a Reuters report. Adding that the utility controls 95 percent of all of the electricity that is produced in Nevada, Reid also said, â€œthey should go along with this.â€ At the same time Reid has verbally pummeled NV Energy over its only coal-fired power plant in southern Nevada, according to the Las Vegas Review-Journal.

 â€œWe want all the boilers shut off,â€ he said a month ago. That would eliminate some competition and create an artificial demand for power from other sources, wouldnâ€™t it?

 The public arm-twisting is just the latest in a deal thick with the stench of cronyism, nepotism, and power politics. Sen. Reid has said he has banned family members from lobbying him or his staffers, while Rory Reid has lobbied for ENN since January 2012, after he left as chairman of the Clark County Commission in 2011 (after he lost his gubernatorial race as the Democratic nominee in 2010). Perhaps Sen. Reid and his son have not spoken to each other about the ENN solar project for Clark County, but do they really need to? 

 Reuters reported that Sen. Reid recruited ENN on a 2011 junket to China (preceded by a similar 2009 visit by Energy Secretary Steven Chu), and ever since has flexed â€œhis political muscle on behalf of the project in Nevada.â€ Meanwhile Rory works for â€œthe stateâ€™s largest and most prestigious law firm,â€ and somehow ENN was steered to Clark County for its proposed $5 billion solar farm and panel manufacturing plant, where it has been granted a 9,000-acre site that it is purchasing from the government at a price â€œwell below appraised value.â€ The $4.5 million cost is between 11 percent and 15 percent of the propertyâ€™s true worth.

 But a condition of the dealâ€™s consummation is for ENN to have an agreement with a utility to buy its power, and in the eight months since commissioners endorsed the project, no electric company has stepped forward. NV Energy has said it has already exceeded the stateâ€™s renewable energy obligations for the last two years, which again proves utilities have no need for inefficient solar or wind power without mandates. Hence the public pressure applied by Sen. Reid.

 Renewable energy projects have enjoyed great advantages and benefits with both Reids in their powerful roles. Last month the Review-Journal reported that two Clark County solar projects were put on a federal fast track for permit approvals, and 13 renewable energy projects in Nevada have been fast-tracked by the Bureau of Land Management since 2009. And the Department of Energyâ€™s Loan Programs Office has backed both partial and full guarantees of nearly $3 billion in financing for five projects either completely or partially located in Nevada. A Nevada Journal analysis showed that $1.3 billion in federal funds readily shoveled into Silver State renewable projects is expected to create only 288 permanent, full-time jobs. Even Bill Clintonâ€™s arithmetic puts that at $4.6 million spent per job.

 According to Sen. Reid, that makes Nevada the â€œSaudi Arabiaâ€ of renewable energy. Other than the Obama administration, there has been no greater advocate for â€œgreenâ€ boondoggles in Washington than Harry Reid. The favor has been returned, with big renewable firms such as Brightsource Energy helping the Reidsâ€™ campaigns with big donations and fundraisers.

 Not only that, but executives with ENNâ€™s subsidiary, ENN Mojave Energy LLC, have joined in the political contributions game. Mu Meng and De-Ling Zhou, identified as â€œChinese businessmenâ€ in a Review-Journal article from last July, have donated thousands of dollars to Democrat candidates and interests.

 According to data compiled by the Center for Responsive Politics, Meng and Zhou each gave $5,000 to Harry Reidâ€™s Searchlight Leadership Fund PAC in August 2011, and Meng has also contributed $4,000 to the Democratic Party of Nevada for this campaign cycle. Meng gave $1,000 to President Obama, and both gave $2,500 each to Democrat Sens. Bill Nelson (Fla.) and Sheldon Whitehouse (R.I.). Meng also gave $1,000 to the Democratic senator, Debbie Stabenow, who represents the state where he resides, Michigan. Nelson, Whitehouse and Stabenow are all up for re-election in 2012.

 Meng and Zhou appear to be ENNâ€™s â€œboots on the groundâ€ in the U.S. to get the companyâ€™s solar projects launched. Whether or not they are legal contributors (something worth finding out) to American candidates, clearly their campaign support has a purpose. Prior to July 2011 the only donation either made was a single $250 check by Meng to Hillary Clintonâ€™s campaign in 2008.

 As for ENN, its top Chinese officials say they only have the most altruistic of intentions.

 â€œWe need to be more open and comprehensive on the partnership between China and the U.S.,â€ said Wang Yusuo, ENNâ€™s chairman, at Reidâ€™s energy summit. â€œIf the United States launches more open investment policies, Chinese companies could make more investments into American market, in turn create more jobs and accelerate the countryâ€™s economic development.â€

 Turns out the Chinese can do arithmetic too â€“ at $4.6 million per green job, the comparatively small investment in U.S. politicians makes all the sense in the world.

 Paul Chesser is an associate fellow for the National Legal and Policy Center and publishes CarolinaPlottHound.com, an aggregator of North Carolina news." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Benghazi




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Cairo


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Response?

 "The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims â€“ as we condemn efforts to offend believers of all religions. Today, the 11th anniversary of the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the United States, Americans are honoring our patriots and those who serve our nation as the fitting response to the enemies of democracy. Respect for religious beliefs is a cornerstone of American democracy. We firmly reject the actions by those who abuse the universal right of free speech to hurt the religious beliefs of others." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

Carteresque


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2012)

I see your playing with your self again [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep. I'm a pretty good playmate, if I do say so, myself. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2012)

The Mods can't shut it down cuz no one will complain []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 16, 2012)

Complaint?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 16, 2012)

Salafis




AP via Alarabiya.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 16, 2012)

Ansar al-Sharia


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

"Spontaneous"






Obama propaganda


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Resigns






Shoulda been fired.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

"Retires"






With extreme prejudice...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

"Admonished..."






tick-tick-tick


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfit


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Becoming






Carter


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Tehran, 1979






 ~~~~~~~~~~






 Cairo, 2012


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

!#@%$&? Commercials?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Incoming




Jakarta


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Effigy




Read me.


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Becoming
> 
> ...


 So do you want Romney or Obama????[&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Romney






 Ryan


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Disrespect






$35


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

!@#$%& Commercial




From.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

viewed


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

Fully






 engaged


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

Obama




From.

 Tutankhamun


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

Obama







 Mubarak

 "The city of Cairo, normally a surging metropolis, has slowed to a stand-still in preparation for the arrival of President Obama and his 4,000-person strong security entourage. Businesses have been advised to shut down this evening and all day tomorrow.

 In three districts, Egyptian security officials are collecting the identity cards of all residents, functionally placing them all under house arrest. The Al-Arabiya News Channel reports those districtsâ€™ residents have been instructed to not even look out their windows..." From 2009.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

Comparison


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

unappreciative






 "...Ivory Mitchell, who for twenty years has been the chairman of the local ward organization in Obamaâ€™s neighborhoodâ€”considered the most important Democratic organization on the South Sideâ€”was one of Obamaâ€™s earliest backers. Today, he says, â€œAll the work we did to help him get where he finally ended up, he didnâ€™t seem too appreciative.â€ A year ago, Mitchell became a delegate for Hillary Clinton..."

 "If Project Vote and Minerâ€™s firm introduced Obama to the cityâ€™s lakefront liberals and South Side politicians, it was his wife who helped connect him to Chicagoâ€™s black Ã©lite. One of Michelleâ€™s best friends was Jesse Jacksonâ€™s daughter Santita, who became the godmother of the Obamasâ€™ first child. Michelle had worked as an aide to the younger Daleyâ€”hired by Valerie Jarrett, who is now one of Obamaâ€™s closest advisers. (Jarrett, an African-American, was born in Iran, where her father, a doctor, helped run a hospital; she and Obama formed a bond over their unusual biographies.)" 2008.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

homage




From.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Surf are you taking Sunday off???


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

View






 Hey Renee,

 Yep. Took the day completely off. Didn't even try to become "one with the tiger."






 Whoopi


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

Ahmadinejad...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

"Telephones..."


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

Film






critics


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

Hairdo


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

road


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2012)

diplomacy






disengagement


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2012)

campaigner






craziness


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2012)

diplomacy






Obama: Settle NFL referees dispute

 "President Obama weighed in on the NFL officiating controversy today, urging the league to settle its labor dispute with referees after last night's "terrible" events in Seattle.

 "I've been saying for months we've got to get our refs back," Obama told reporters at the White House after returning from this week's visit to the United Nations in New York City..." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2012)

{more} diplomacy






"Obama State Department aide tells reporter to â€˜f**k offâ€™

 "...BuzzFeed reports that its own Michael Hastings was advised at the end of a heated email exchange with Clinton spokesman Philippe Reines to â€œf**k off.â€ Reines also called the reporter an "unmitigated a**hole."

 There is no denying that Hastingsâ€™ questions were intended to bait Reines over the department and the Obama administrationâ€™s continuously evolving story about what went down in Libya on Sept. 11 of this year. Long after it was revealed that rocket propelled grenades had been used and al Qaeda had claimed credit, both clung to the initial narrative that the attack was a spontaneous reaction to an anti-Muslim film trailer..." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2012)

skipping

"A bogus defense of Obamaâ€™s intelligence briefing record

 ...After Islamist radicals stormed our embassy in Cairo and terrorists killed our ambassador to Libya on Sept. 11, I further reported that Obama also skipped his daily intelligence meeting every day in the week leading up to the attacks. The day after the attack, he scheduled but then canceled his daily intelligence meeting, while finding time to go to Las Vegas for a campaign rally.

 These facts are not in dispute..." Washington Post.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

"sullied"






 himself


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

Yom Kippur


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the posts Surf!!!  Please keep them coming.  When are we going to have a Presidential poll on here?  Can the mods set up a poll with 3 choices - Obama, Romney or not voting?  Of course one vote per member.


 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Becoming
> 
> ...


 


 Another peanut head?[] Lol  Well done.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The Mods can't shut it down cuz no one will complain []


 

 Maybe because it's all spot on?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks






 Tom


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

*** Retreat ***






"US temporarily reduces staff at Tripoli embassy

 The United States is temporarily removing further staff from its embassy in the Libyan capital, the state department has said.

 It said staff were being withdrawn from Tripoli for security reasons..." BBC.

 Our government not only cannot get it's "story" straight on what happened to Ambassador Stevens in Benghazi, but they cannot provide " security" to our Embassy staff. The FBI agents sent to Libya to "investigate" Ambassador Stevens' murder have not set foot in Benghazi...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Al Qaeda






"Senior al Qaeda figure 'living in Libyan capital'

 September 27th, 2012
 By Tim Lister and Paul Cruickshan

 A veteran al Qaeda operative indicted in connection with the bombings of two U.S. embassies in East Africa is alive and well in Libya, according to Western intelligence sources.

 Abu Anas al Libi, 48, has been seen in the capital, Tripoli, the sources say, and there is concern that he may have been tasked with establishing an al Qaeda network in Libya.  It's unclear whether Libya's government is aware of his presence, or whether it has been approached by Western governments seeking al Libi's arrest.

 One Libyan official told CNN he didn't know whether al Libi was back in Tripoli but was aware that he had been in Afghanistan.

 Counterterrorism analysts tell CNN that al Libi may not have been apprehended because of the delicate security situation in much of Libya, where former jihadists - especially those who once belonged to the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group - hold considerable sway.  He is wanted in the United States, but there is no extradition treaty between the U.S. and Libya..." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

> When are we going to have a Presidential poll on here? Can the mods set up a poll with 3 choices - Obama, Romney or not voting? Of course one vote per member.


 
 Charlie?

 Could we have a Poll, please?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Puppeteer


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Coal


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

*Faux-cahontas*





Elizabeth Warren


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Coal


 
 I heat with coal.  What's so bad with coal?

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Puppeteer


 
 Surf,

 Nice cartoon with the deformed ear, Welfare lovin, nationality unknown, admitted drug using, National Debt King, millionaire bank bail out, Israel hating, Muslim lovin wannabe....

 Screw that.  I am voting for the lesser of 2 evils.

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2012)

> What's so bad with coal?


 
Evil!




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2012)

Good









NPR

"Solar power company banks on loan, but skeptics question government investment in industry


 By Dan Springer Published September 28, 2012

 ...SoloPower closed on a guaranteed government loan of $197 million last August, about the time another solar panel manufacturer, Solyndra, filed for bankruptcy. The failure of Solyndra cost U.S. taxpayers more than a half-billion dollars.
 The second solar panel maker that received a loan from the Department of Energy, Abound, is also now in bankruptcy. Based in Longmont, Colo., Abound spent $70 million of its green energy loan and next week will auction off its equipment in hopes of paying some of that back.
 Industry analysts are not optimistic about SoloPower's prospects.
 "It's questionable at this point," says Andrew Soare of Lux Research, "It's uncertain if solar power will be able to produce efficiently and economically at scale. It's something that has not been done yet, and it's still risky." From.

Why is the Obama Administration using tax dollars to speculate in the Solar power market?


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 30, 2012)

Keep them coming please Surf.

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2012)

Rice






"US Envoy to UN Skips Netanyahu's Speech to Attend Luncheon

 The United States Ambassador to the United Nations Susan Rice skipped Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahuâ€™s address to the U.N. General Assembly Thursday afternoon, opting instead to go to a luncheon with foreign ministers.

 President Obama had earlier refused a private meeting with the prime minister, saying that pressing campaign obligations would take him out of New York during Netanyahuâ€™s visit. The President did manage, however, to make an appearance on the television show â€œThe View.â€

 While Obama asked Secretary of State Hillary Clinton to listen in on Thursdayâ€™s address on behalf of the White House, neither Clinton nor Ambassador Rice was in attendance...." From.

*Mr. Obama's foreign policy signals nothing but weakness to the medieval minded Muslim element. Casting our lone ally in the region under the bus, endangers them, and us.

 Her appearance on 5 Sunday talk shows spreading Obamaganda about the "Spontaneous" protests that killed Ambassador Stevens and 3 others. No news here folks, move along... just a political propagandist.

 Ms Rice needs to go, like yesterday.
*


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 3, 2012)

Debate!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2012)

"Altitude..."






 Gotta hand it to the out of touch, and out of mind Al Gore for coming up with *the* Excuse of the Campaign, in attempting to explain away the performance of that person who showed up last night behind President Obama's podium. Did you notice he didn't have his teleprompter...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2012)

Diagnosis






 You'll enjoy the video above.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 6, 2012)

Great video Surf.  I got that in an email a week or so ago.  Keep them comin please.


 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

Gas


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

Sixteen


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Terrorists


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Panic
 in
 Hollywierd


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Cultish


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2012)

Smirking


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2012)

Ignorance?


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Gas


 

 Love it.  Keep them coming Surf!

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2012)

responsibility?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2012)

empty


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2012)

Bankrupt









Abound Solar - $70 Million




A123 Systems - $249 Million




Amonix - $20 Million




Beacon Power - $43 Million

 Life Support: First Solar & Abengoa - Billions & billions


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2012)

Worst


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2012)

What strange teeth Peanut Head had.

 PD


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

Now be nice Penn Digger. You know nobody is perfect. [:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

Afternoon, Renee, Mister Mayor,

 Speaking of less than perfect; here's a few relevant points on President Obama's record: (sorry about the all Caps, but take it as a wave to my pal Jamie)

 "OBAMA IS A MISERABLE FAILURE WHO FAILED TO MEET ANY OF THE EXPECTATIONS HE SET UP (PARTIAL LISTING):

 2. HE DIDN'T END THE WAR IN IRAQ; HE JUST RETREATED.
 3. IN AFGHANISTAN HE PIVOTED TO A SURGE THAT WASN'T. ***( Obama subsequently announced a date certain for our withdrawal, with no mention of a Status of Forces Agreement.)
 4. HE DIDN'T CUT SPENDING WITH A SCALPEL - OR ANYTHING ELSE.
 5. HE DIDN'T GET AND KEEP UNEMPLOYMENT BELOW 8% - HE KEPT IT ABOVE 8%! *** As you can see this is a dated list. He did have one month at 7.8%)
 6. HE ENDED THE MANNED SPACE MISSION OF NASA; NOW WE MUST LAUNCH OUR ASTRONAUTS INTO SPACE ON RUSSIA SPACESHIPS.
 7. HE SHOWERED BILLIONS OF TAXPAYER DOLLARS ON HIS FRIENDS IN THE DOE program to  pick losers in the so-called "Green Energy market. It was also a nice give back for some of the Obama Campaign's "Bundlers."
 9. HE MADE RACE RELATIONS WORSE BY HOW HE WEIGHED-IN ON BOTH THE TRAYVON AND THE HL GATES CASES.
 10. HE MADE ISRAEL'S NEGOTIATING POSITIONS WEAKER.
 11. HE AIDED THE MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD'S ASCENDANCE AND THEIR TAKEOVER OF TUNIS AND LIBYA AND EGYPT - AND SOON SYRIA.
 12. HE APPEASED PUTIN AND EVEN PROMISED HIM HE'D BE "MORE FLEXIBLE" IN A SECOND TERM; (G-D FORBID!).
 13. HE HASN'T HAD A BUDGET IN 3 YEARS.
 14. HE HAS RUN UP MORE DEBT IN 3.5 YEARS THAN BUSH DID IN 8 WHILE FIGHTING TWO HOT WARS - AND OBAMA HAS NOTHING TO SHOW FOR IT.
 15. HE AND/OR HIS APPOINTEES INITIATED FAST & FURIOUS - SELLING GUNS TO MEXICO'S DRUG CARTELS- WITHOUT THE MEXICAN GOVERNMENT'S KNOWLEDGE; THESE GUNS KILLED MEXICANS AND US BORDER AGENTS, AND HE AND HIS ATTORNEY GENERAL AND THEIR SUBORDINATES HAVE - WHILE UNDER OATH - LIED ABOUT IT TO CONGRESS;... President Obama subsequently pulled the wool over the Attorney General Holder & himself with an Order of Executive Privilege.
 16. HE HANDLED THE BP OIL SPILL IN ABSOLUTELY MISERABLE AND INCOMPETENT FASHION.
 17. HE HAS PLAYED MORE GOLF THAN ALL BUT 2 PREVIOUS PRESIDENTS - WILSON AND IKE , WHILE ATTENDING MORE FUNDRAISERS THAN ANY PREVIOUS PRESIDENT." 

 Please feel free to update with any of your favorite Obama moments. I did learn a new Urban Acronym, too.






 The misinformation and constantly changing story on the Benghazi Assassinations from Mr. Obama's White House, coupled by the Propaganda Campaign in the press, culminating recently in the Crowning of Candy Crowley as Queen of Moderation For a Day, sure has been something.

 Did you notice that even Decrepit Dianne Fenstein is starting to smell something.

 "I can tell you this, I think we do know what happened now. Thereâ€™s no question but that it was a terrorist attack, there is no question but that the security was inadequate and I think that there is no question that we need to work on our intelligence,â€ said Sen. Dianne Feinstein


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

vice-presidential

"Biden tells crowd: Republicans have â€˜bullets â€¦ aimed at youâ€™
 by Joy Lin | October 18, 2012


 NAPLES, Fla. -- Vice President Biden lit into Paul Ryan with a violent analogy during his campaign stop Thursday in Las Vegas.
 "Ryan has written a book called 'The Young Guns' with two other members of the House ... Republican leaders in the House," the vice president said. *"You had, unfortunately, the bullets are aimed at you."* From.

Video @ eleven.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

*"...not

 optimal."* -- President Barack Obama

"Obama to Jon Stewart: Benghazi response "not optimal"

 Updated 7:12 p.m. Eastern Time

 In an appearance on "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart", President Obama told the Comedy Central host Thursday that the response to the Sept. 11 terror attacks in Benghazi, Libya was "not optimal."

 Stewart told the president, in regard to the administration's performance in the aftermath of the attacks, that "I would say and even you would admit it was not the optimal response - at least to the American people as far as all of us being on the same page." 

 "Here is what I will say, if four Americans get killed it is not optimal," the president responded. "And we are going to fix it, all of it. And what happens during the course of a presidency, you know the government is a big operation at any given time, something screws up and you make sure you find out what's broken and you fix it..." CBS.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Now be nice Penn Digger. You know nobody is perfect. [:'(]


 

 Sorry Renee, but ol Jimmy is rated as one of the worst Presidents by most standards.  More please surf.

 PD


----------



## Dugout (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh peanuts, I forgot that! []


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

"bumps
 in 
 the 
 road." -- President Obama


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Candy


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Beyonce


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2012)

McCain?!?!?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

*"President 
 Romney"*

 Hey Jim,

 Here's hoping, and voting, that you'll be getting used to that title real soon. 

 "Maybe in our U.N. ambassador's mind, there are people sitting around in their living rooms there that said, 'Gee, there's a hateful video there. Grab your mortar, honey! We're going to a demonstration!'" McCain said.

 "They're either deliberately misinforming the American people, or they're so abysmally incompetent that they're not fit to govern," McCain said.

 In his earlier remarks, McCain noted that Obama had dropped the line "al-Qaida is on the run" from his campaign stump speeches. (The president added the line back at a New Hampshire campaign stop today.)

 "My friends, al-Qaida is on the run. They're on the run back," McCain said." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2012)

*Booed*






"Madonna booed after touting Obama in New Orleans concert


 NEW ORLEANS â€“  Madonna drew boos and triggered a walkout by several concertgoers after she touted President Barack Obama on her "MDNA Tour" in New Orleans.

 The Material Girl asked during Saturday night's performance: "Who's registered to vote?" She added: "I don't care who you vote for as long as you vote for Obama." Drawing boos in touting Obama over Republican Mitt Romney, Madonna followed: 

 "Seriously, I don't care who you vote for ... Do not take this privilege for granted. Go vote."

 Madonna is often outspoken. Some Colorado fans, mindful of a mass shooting there, complained she used a fake gun to shoot a masked gunman in a recent concert act in Denver.

 A Madonna concert in Paris in July drew ire when a video showed a swastika on a politician's forehead." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2012)

*Legacy*

"Obama's goal and legacy: Resentment â€“ class warfare
 By JOHN REINIERS
 Published: October 28, 2012

 When Obama went to Europe on his apology tour â€“ and while in France, of all places â€“ he made a puzzling attack on the United States by saying "America has shown arrogance, and been dismissive, even derisive" in a country where 49,751 World War II American soldiers are buried, and where a recent global survey rated its capital at 52nd out of 60 for friendliness â€“ the rudeness and arrogance of Parisian waiters being the stuff of legend.

 All this is proof of America's arrogance. Go figure...

 Why did, then Senator Obama, when campaigning in Germany for the presidency of the United States, and addressing the "people of the world," feel compelled to say the U.S. "struggled to keep the promise of liberty and equalityâ€¦and at times â€¦our actions around the world have not lived up to our best intentions." Lord knows our combat deaths in both World Wars alone were evidence of a "promise of liberty" kept.

 The answer to Obama's sour attitude about the U.S. is simple. Negative attacks are the hallmark of populists who pit the noble and virtuous people against those whom they accuse of depriving them of their rights, identity, prosperity and voice. It's hard for Obama to get out of that mold, so his kneejerk approach to all societal issues is to criticize, or even attack achievers, when he is addressing his coalition of believers â€“ unions, Latinos, Blacks, government employees, new-wave feminists, and other pressure groups etc. â€“ even if it means tearing down America.

 His unscripted "You didn't build that" accusation to hustling businesswomen and men, if just cursorily examined, was illogical, because small businesses are among the very people who pay serious taxes to build the very infrastructure he said others built. Roads, bridges and education are not paid for with payroll taxes.

 His preferred style is in the mold of Governor and Senator Huey Long, famous for his radical populist rhetoric in his bid to unseat FDR as president. Obama took a page from Long who devised the "Share our Wealth Program," which was a net asset tax; to redistribute what Long called new wealth. Like Obama he too preferred attack politics and gained favor with the left by promoting class envy and attacking Standard Oil which then had a huge presence, eventually becoming Exxon and Mobile Oil..." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2012)

What

 Happened

 To

 "Mitt

 Swept

 the

 Floor

 with 

 Barack" ?

 Nine pages of contemporaneous historic election commentary A-BN style went "poof" in the early hours of Sunday morning. What was the deletion all about?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

Censorship


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2012)

Unhinged


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

Michael Moored


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

StepfordChildrenSing


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

"Imagine an America
 Where strip mines are fun and free
 Where gays can be fixed
 And sick people just die
 And oil fills the sea

 We donâ€™t have to pay for freeways!
 Our schools are good enough
 Give us endless wars
 On foreign shores
 And lots of Chinese stuff

 Weâ€™re the children of the future
 American through and through
 But something happened to our country
 And weâ€™re kinda blaming you

 We havenâ€™t killed all the polar bears
 But itâ€™s not for lack of trying
 Big Bird is sacked
 The Earth is cracked
 And the atmosphere is frying

 Congress went home early
 They did their best we know
 You canâ€™t cut spending
 With elections pending
 Unless itâ€™s welfare dough

 Weâ€™re the children of the future
 American through and through
 But something happened to our country
 And weâ€™re kinda blaming you

 Find a park that is still open
 And take a breath of poison air
 They foreclosed your place
 To build a weapon in space
 But you can write off your au pair

 Itâ€™s a little awkward to tell you
 But you left us holding the bag
 When we look around
 The place is all dumbed down
 And the long termâ€™s kind of a drag

 Weâ€™re the children of the future
 American through and through
 But something happened to our country
 And yeah, weâ€™re blaming you

 You did your best
 You failed the test

 Mom and Dad
 Weâ€™re blaming you!"

 These are the lyrics to the song the Obama stepford children are singing in the above ad. This ad was brought to you by the Friends of Barack chapter of Big Advertising. Goodby, Silverstein & Partners are the guys that dreamed the "Got Milk" campaign.

 The above two desperate ads border on child and elder abuse. They are laughably launched at an electorate that Obama and his buddies Moore, George Soros, and the Big Milksters hold in contempt. They offer up this negative culture rotting drivel because they cannot point to any positive Obama record, so they are forced to put on this perverted minstrel show.

 How's that for "Hope & Change?" Certainly is "transparently" desperate. And Mr. Obama keeps another campaign promise: to change the political tone in Washington, *Now cruder & baser* than anything seen before.


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2012)

Meds???


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

No thanks, Jim,






 Nice of you to try the patented Obama Slur Your Opponent technique, though. Keep it up, it's so very becoming for the Obamanauts. Right in keeping with the George Soros / Moore school. You should be so proud.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

...*revenge.*" - President Obama 11/2/12

 No he wasn't talking about exacting revenge on al Qaeda...

 Here's the story & Video.






 I've never heard a President utter such a small & divisive comment about voting.

*Vote Romney* for "love of country"!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

Democrats


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2012)

*Unreality*

The Unreality of the Past Four Years

The Benghazi fiasco is a brutally illuminating portrait of the Obama White House in crisis mode.
 By DOROTHY RABINOWITZ

 In the 1967 film "A Guide for the Married Man," a husband, played by a peerless Walter Matthau, is given lessons in ways to cheat on his wife safely. The most essential rule: "Deny! Deny! Deny!"â€”no matter what. In an instructive scene, he's shown a wife undone by shock, and screaming, with reason: She has just walked in on her husband making love to a glamorous stranger.

 "What are you doing," she wails, "who is that woman?"

 "What woman, where?" the husband serenely counters, as he and the tart in question get out of bed and calmly dress.

 So the scene proceeds, with the distraught wife pointing to the woman she clearly sees before her, while her husband, unruffled, continues to look blankly at her, asking, "What woman?" Confused by her spouse's unblinking assurance, she gives up. Two minutes later she's asking him what he'd like for dinner.

 For much of the past four years, the Obama administration's propensity for asserting views of reality wildly at odds with those evident to most rational citizens has looked increasingly like a page from that film script.

 All administrations conceal, falsify and tell liesâ€”this is understoodâ€”but there's no missing the distinctive quality of the prevaricating issuing from the White House in these four years.

 It's a quality on vivid display now in the administration's mesmerizing narrative of the assault on the U.S. consulate in Libya. Here's a memorable picture, its detail brutally illuminating, of Obama and company in crisis mode over their conflicting stories about who knew what when. The resulting costs to truth-telling and sanity, or even the appearance thereof, are clear. Nor can we forget the strong element of farceâ€”think U.N. Ambassador Susan Rice on those five Sunday talk shows, reciting with unflagging fervor that official talking point regarding mob violence and a YouTube video. Farce, but no one is laughing.

 Team Obama clung to its original storyâ€”the attack had come spontaneously at the hands of a mob enraged by that now famous video insulting to the Prophetâ€”long after it was clear that it had been an organized terrorist assault by an al Qaeda affiliate. By Tuesday's debate, we saw a Barack Obama in high dudgeon over suggestions that his office might have deliberately misrepresented the facts. It was, he fumed, an intolerable insult that such charges could have been made about him, the president who had had to receive the bodies of the slain Americansâ€”and who then had to set about getting to the bottom of this murderous terror assault.

 Profound and urgent concerns indeedâ€”which, the president neglected to say, had not prevented him from jetting off to his fundraiser in Las Vegas the day after the murders. His administration was not given to politicizing serious matters, the president sternly informed the nation in that second debate: "That's not what we do."

 Good to know. Americans might otherwise have gotten the wrong impression in the past four years, not least from Attorney General Eric Holder, who heads the most openly politicized Justice Department in the nation's history. Among his more recent noteworthy pronouncements, this one relevant to the coming election, Mr. Holder declared that photo ID requirements intended to prevent voting fraud were nothing less than a "poll tax." He was referring to an infamous institution from the days of Jim Crow, whose aim was to suppress black voting. Mr. Holderâ€”so famously fastidious about group sensibilities that he has never been able to bring himself to utter any description identifying a terrorist as Muslimâ€”has apparently had no inhibitions about smearing whole segments of the population as racists.

 Mr. Obama's outrage notwithstanding, the administration's prolonged efforts to muddle the picture of the Benghazi attack raised proper suspicions. The Obama team's instant responseâ€”that Republicans were attempting to politicize a tragedyâ€”was entirely characteristic. If ever a story screamed its politicized nature, it was the administration's Scheherazade-like tale, now five weeks old and rolling on, about that Sept. 11 assault. A tale that left little doubt of its motivation: fear of the impact, so close to the election, of a successful terrorist attackâ€”the clear indication that al Qaeda was not, as claimed, on the run.

 It didn't hurt, of course, that a crude video like the one insulting to Islam is exactly the kind of fodder to which the Obama ministry is partial: Here was an opportunity for right-minded condemnation of bigotry, and if that bigotry was directed at Muslims, all the more opportune. It would be hard to say which member of the Obama administration most invoked the power and influence of that bit of film, officially to be known, now and forever, as the disgusting and reprehensible video.

 More and more clearly, the Obama administration has put its faith in the view that the governed, who must be told what is best for their lives, whether they want it or not (see ObamaCare), can also be told that they have not seen what they've seen, have not heard what their ears clearly told them. When the "if you've got a business, you didn't build that" speech proved to be a political land mine, team Obama instantly charged malicious, out-of-context distortion. The president was only talking aboutâ€”infrastructure! About government-built roads vital for businesses, transportation, etc.

 It isn't likely that Americans who had heard the Obama address failed to understand, rightly, its sneering tone directed at those who believed they had a right to think they were responsible for their own success. Not likely that they didn't notice the icy thrust of those words, "I'm always struck by people who feel, 'Well, it must be because I'm just so smart.'" The president had revealed, with unforgettable clarity, his contempt for faith in individual enterpriseâ€”a value Americans of every station hold dear. So clear was this contempt, the Republicans knew enough to make it the Day One theme of their conventionâ€”the only good day. Democratic Party representatives meanwhile went forward en masse to charge the Republicans with dishonesty.

 In the books yet to be written about this presidency, the Obama administration's exceptional readings of reality will deserve an honored place, and a large one. One that should also acknowledge the fact that, in the end, the American people inevitably recognize the difference between lies and truth, illusion and the real thing.

 The most telling example of this capacityâ€”the October surprise that shouldn't have been surprisingâ€”came with the first presidential debate. The nation saw a superbly cogent Mitt Romney, speaking to them in terms instantly recognizable, words without artifice that addressed their real lives. Viewers saw the life in him, the play of mind, felt the sense of powerful willâ€”that of a leader. It didn't matter all that much that the president looked most unpresidential, a man lost. What mattered was the other man before them, who had brought home to Americans what they had been missing the past four years.

 Not surprisingly, when the debate's effects were clear, Obama squads were again deployed to cry fraud. Mr. Romney, we were told, had done nothing but lie. This would now be the official story. It would have no effect. People had seen what they had seen and that would not be changed, not by an improved, fighting Obama as he was last Tuesday, or by a heroically transformed one on Monday night.

 Ms. Rabinowitz is a member of the Journal's editorial board." Wall Street Journal.






 "Walter Matthau (with Elaine Devry) learned about the art of deception in 'A Guide for the Married Man' (1967)."


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2012)

Anniversary















 33 years ago in Tehran, President Carter struck his colors.


----------

